# Information on guitar



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I replaced a clutch and did some carb work on a friends bike and he gave me this Guitar...
Not much info on it 
It's around 12 years old, 
Profile made in Korea
Fiberglass back
model # BC200AF
Internet search brought back nil :confused-smiley-010 
when played with a fairly decent amp it creates a rather nice sound.
Any help on this one guys? 































FZ1


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't make out what's on the label above "MODEL NO." And do you have a pic of the headstock?


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I can't make out what's on the label above "MODEL NO." And do you have a pic of the headstock?



Thanks for the Help!
It just says "Profile" I guess thats why I'm having a hard time Googling info on it.





























FZ1


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I had bought one of these probably about 12 - 13 years ago from a small guitar shop in Edmonton, that is no longer in business. Mine had wood back and sides, and was sort of a burgundy colour and not a burst. You are right in that it sounded decent plugged in...I really liked the battery magazine next to the equalizer. I had never seen this feature on a guitar previously, and it seemed like a better alternative than slacking the strings to reach inside the sound hole. I think I paid around $300 for it and sold it for about $200 a year or so later to buy bass equipment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

here is a site......read fourms...www.guitarpartscanada.com...this will help you


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

hammertime43 said:


> here is a site......read fourms...www.guitarpartscanada.com...this will help you


What are you trying to say? Guitar parts Canada has a forum ? 
:confused-smiley-010 


FZ1


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

yes they do and discussion forums.. i have a profile could not; find nothing for a month until a friend told me about site boom first thing the guitar was there i like mine 6string acoustic real good sound....just can't find out who made them ...yet.....they say they were made in Asia..and sold in Canada in 80's


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

What is it that you want to know about this guitar?

Profile was a company that was around in the 80's and 90's - They sold electrics, basses and accoustics. The most memerable would be their flat black strat types with the flat red accents and lettering of the mid '80's. They were relitively inexpensive and made guitars that were similar to popular more expensive models at any point in time (when everyone wanted a Jackson, they had a guitar that looked like a Jackson that anyone could afford). Profile guitars were also sold under a different brand name - allthough it escapes me now (the flat black strat with the red accents was also call a ________).

The quality of these guitars varried from model to model and they were targeted at the beginner market. MusicStop on the East Coast carried them, so allot of guys I knew had a profile as their first guitar. I have owned one or two of these (electrics - not the model you have), but they were expendable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

yea hammeguitars...someone told me it might have been dagus not sure that is spelling doe's that ring a bell..tks Dave


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

hammertime43 said:


> yea hammeguitars...someone told me it might have been dagus not sure that is spelling doe's that ring a bell..tks Dave


If you're thinking El Degas, they have been around much longer than the profiles have been. I have no idea if they are related in any way though.

The black profile starts started showing up at about the same time that another brand did - I am thinking 'Series A' but I don't think that's right. There was the flat black strat as well as a flat white model - both had red accents as far as I can remember. The more I think about it the harder it is to remember that other name....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*profile guitar*

yea hamm sent u some pitures mabee u seen guitar before tks dave:rockon2:


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I had a Profile Tele in the early 80s. It was a pretty sweet guitar -- I read something recently about Tokai shipping guitars to North America as Profiles during the lawsuit years. I wonder if your guitar is part of that brand.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought a Profile Strat copy in 1984. Had a really nice sunburst finish, decent electronics, great playability and cost only $150. Definately not a low end guitar.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score dude! Looks great and didn't cost much :tongue: 

I'm betting it plays rather well...nice looking body profile


----------

